# Shotgun for ladyfriend



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

The girlfriend is getting into hunting with me and just trying to see if anyone had any recommendations for a shotgun. She is about 5'2''. KInda wanted a youth 12 gauge but hard to find. Any others specifically? Thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

being so tiny, recoil might be an issue. I suggest a semi auto


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There is always the option to shorten the stock and install a good recoil pad as well.

A 12 ga. with a 1 1/8 load will kick less than the same style 20 ga with an 1 1/8 oz load as well, for some food for thought.

There are some options out there but they kind of go few and far between in the 12 ga. You can buy youth stocks for an 870 for about 80 dollars. If you could find one used with a 24-26 in barrel that might be a decent option to start out with.

Personally, I would probably look for a 20 ga to borrow for a bit or at least shoot a bit with light loads, possibly hand thrown clays, and see if she likes it first before I took the plunge on a gun for a woman that wasn't my wife. If you do take the plunge, take her with you and let her pull it up and shoulder it.

You can get into the 20 ga youth pump models for 250 to 450 depending on brand.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

My wife is 5'0" withs shorter arms, I too looked for a youth 12, about impossible. We did the next best thing, walked around scheels for 2hours shouldering shotguns with and without jackets. Finally settled on a Weatherby SA12 semi auto. the semi takes care of the recoil, and the gun was considerably shorter in the stock then most others. Been a nice gun for her so far :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

My wife is 5'1 and has shot the 1100 youth model in 20 ga. for a number of years. She really likes that gun, and we used it to introduce our kids to shotgunning, and will use it for the grandkids.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Jaqua's Fine Guns, Findlay OH

Stock Number 132550 
Manufacturer : CHARLES DALY 
Model : EMPIRE TRAP 
Caliber : 12 GA 
Barrel Length : 30" 30" 
Finish : MULTICHOKE 
Price $1,000.00 
Used 
Notes : 13 1/4 " lop over kick-ezz recoil pad, o/u bbl has been ported, total of 6 choke tubes, overall condition is very nice except the forend is a little loose, this would be a great gun for the kids !

You might also consider an ithaca ladies model. Check their website


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a Traditions ALS 2100 in 20& 12 ga.in youth models. You can try a search for those. They were semi autos. I believe the Benelli Montefeltro comes with a short stock also. Otherwise and 870 or winchester 1300. I have a 12ga. Winchester with a 24" barrel that my son used for awhile. I will recommend for small framed or youth the 20ga. Winchester 1300 simply because the forarm is set back further and they do not have to have their front arm streched out straight.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help. Ill probably have to go with a 20 gauge. My friend did reccomend the 20 ga. weatherby his wife has one. Maybe an early christmas gift haha.


----------



## dcourn (Jan 3, 2014)

Go to www.midwestshootingschool.com and read Pat Laboone's bog on youth guns. Also applies to smaller stature adults. I bought a Benelli Montefeltro 20 gauge for my Daughter and she can shoot it very comfortably when I get the proper shims in and length of pull to fit her properly. It's a $1000 gun but worth about the same if you sell it used later on. You will probably need to add a thicker recoil pad onto most youth stocks or have an adult stock cut down for her. Get a gun with shims to adjust drop and cast because fit is very important in how much recoil they feel. My 9 year old son and 12 year old daughter can both shoot 100 plus rounds of target loads with no issues and the gun is light enough for them to handle it well. Much is available on-line related to shotgun fit. I also bought an electric clay thrower with remote so I could throw incoming clays which are much easier for a beginner to hit. They feel much less recoil if they are breaking clays and feeling success instead.


----------

